

The Arc Debate - gps408
http://www.lispcast.com/2008/02/the-arc-debate/

======
curi
a bit out of date. links arc0, and didn't someone already write a unicode
support patch?

and pg is busy spending his millions? lol maybe that's part of it, but there's
also his essays and ycombinator.

and arc doesn't exactly force you to use table based layouts, it just comes
with some libraries to support them. soon enough someone will write a css-
layout oriented library for arc. it's not very hard.

